# New places to try?



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Hello again ... T-4 days and counting till my brothers and I arrive at the Depot campground in Cape May. We were going to try the point, though we're not sure how the recent dredging has changed the state park, concrete ship and points in between. We also used to fish the jettys in Cape May, but didn't know if they are still decent places to fish. As kids we fished the ferry terminal area ... anything happening there lately? We also used to park on the ocean highway north of CM and then walk out to the north jetty of the ocean inlet. However, someone told me you can't walk through there any more. I'm game for any tips you may have for places to try anywhere from the Villas on the bay to Stone Harbor on the ocean. Any pullage will do, except horseshoe crab ;-)

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Fish head*

Check your PM's.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

*Hereford Inlet*

Ruddedogg (got you PM and sent one back) ... do you (or any other P&Ser familiar with the area) know anything about Hereford Inlet (north end of Wildwood)? Maybe somewhere between the Grassy Sound Bridge and the lighthouse? Anyone have any info on that area? Thanks!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Yep....*

I fish the half bridge alot. I also fish behind moores inlet, but they are building bulk heads there. So I go down to 2nd street where the condos are. Good tog fishin there.


----------

